# unemployment down?... nope



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Better explained than what I was going to originally write.

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...-putting-out-fraudulent-employment-statistics



> The government is simply pretending that huge numbers of unemployed Americans don't want to be part of the labor force anymore. As you will see below, the employment situation in America is not improving. Yet everyone in the mainstream media is dancing around as if the economic crisis has been cancelled. I can't take it anymore! It is beyond ridiculous that so many intelligent people continue to buy in to such fraudulent numbers.
> 
> The truth is that the *labor force participation rate* declined dramatically in January. For those unfamiliar with this statistic, the labor force participation rate is the percentage of working age Americans that are either employed or that are unemployed and considered to be looking for a job.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

It's unbelievable, the amount of lies vomited out of the so called leaders and news speaking heads.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

What is inaccurate about the release? unemployment is down 

We have created a society where few people are capable of critical thinking, so they can't look beyond what is being told to them. My eyes were really opened when I started looking into statins {cholesterol lowering meds} a few years ago. Got into an argument with my MD who challenged me to read the actual study. After reading both the study and a presentation summary, I was absolutely shocked and appalled at how an entire medical community was on board with the scam.

Something else to watch for, the stats for the month will change a few months from now and will be revised up.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

partdeux said:


> Something else to watch for, the stats for the month will change a few months from now and will be revised up.


Yeah, the 'adjustments' never make the news.

This news report made me really feel like we've moved into a _1984_ world. 'They' (the government/the media) make the news be what they want to population to believe...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

They're trying to make it look good for Odumbo's re-election campaign.

partdeux: _"We have created a society where few people are capable of critical thinking, so they can't look beyond what is being told to them."_

I think you hit the nail squarely on the head. Our schools are so politically correct that logic and critical thinking cannot find a home there.

Steve


----------



## gitnready4it (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys are absolutely right. It's all about the election. And just because there are less people filing for unemployment benefits doesn't mean there are less people unemployed. They've just ran out of benefits!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the statistics are down because our country has run out of people to file for unemployment. Those that did earlier have used all of theirs up and are no longer counted. Then there's the third group of all the under employed who are inaccurately counted. I do know I can buy a house in my community for next to nothing because there aren't jobs that pay anything to put a person in a house around here.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

unemployment may be down because people are taking part-time jobs and so are no longer listed as looking for work. some people I know have all but given up trying to find something that pays decent and has enough hours to pay. I was offered a job that paid 9.00 and hour but they wanted me to work from 10am to noon, then go home and then come back and work 5pm to 9pm. I live almost 30 miles from the job. when I asked why the brake, they said they didn't have the business. and they said that by being less than 32 hours week they didn't have to any benefits and less than 4 hours per shift they didn't have to pay for a break.  found out that no one there work more than 3 hours without a large time break. and no one seemed to last very long. wonder why seemed like a "great" job for supporting my family. :gaah:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

stayingthegame said:


> unemployment may be down because people are taking part-time jobs and so are no longer listed as looking for work. some people I know have all but given up trying to find something that pays decent and has enough hours to pay. I was offered a job that paid 9.00 and hour but they wanted me to work from 10am to noon, then go home and then come back and work 5pm to 9pm. I live almost 30 miles from the job. when I asked why the brake, they said they didn't have the business. and they said that by being less than 32 hours week they didn't have to any benefits and less than 4 hours per shift they didn't have to pay for a break.  found out that no one there work more than 3 hours without a large time break. and no one seemed to last very long. wonder why seemed like a "great" job for supporting my family. :gaah:


My latest hobby has been to qualify for these types of jobs (after having one friend or another inform me of 'getting boned' by them) and have them "give me the grand tour/pitch" (lunch or other little incentives, etc etc) and then afterwards thank them for their time and then inform them how I'm much better than settling for their bullcrap 'offer'.

company man: "but, but, but, WHY did you waste my time then?"

me: "Hey, you wasted MINE, and let's face it, mine's a LOT more valuable"

:lolsmash:

Hey, I *told* all ya'all I was immature


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's something that I bring up when conversations are about unemployment figures and that is that there are no figures for not yet employed, grads from high schools, universities, colleges or community colleges. People that aren't able to get a job don't get added to unemployment numbers so in many ways the figures don't show the complete picture of just how bad things are as to unemployment statistics. At least I haven't heard anything concerning the not yet employed.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Viking said:


> Here's something that I bring up when conversations are about unemployment figures and that is that there are no figures for not yet employed, grads from high schools, universities, colleges or community colleges. People that aren't able to get a job don't get added to unemployment numbers so in many ways the figures don't show the complete picture of just how bad things are as to unemployment statistics. At least I haven't heard anything concerning the not yet employed.


or the under employed.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I heard today that employment tax revenues are down.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

partdeux said:


> I heard today that employment tax revenues are down.


Yeah, pretty soon it'll be like Social Security. They'll be saying that not enough people are paying in to the unemployment fund to keep making unemployment compensation payments!

What next? Will they suggest and then insist that we all start savings acounts to handle our own unemployment payments if the need arises?

I keep hearing that Obama and the liberals want everyone on government benefits, but someone has to work to keep money pouring into the 'communal pot' to pay those benefits.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

But Sue, all they have to do is take money from the rich and that will pay for everything. 

:gaah:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> But Sue, all they have to do is take money from the rich and that will pay for everything.
> 
> :gaah:


Which all comes about through the "banksters" Federal Reserve Bank printing money till hell freezes over. It's called Keynesian Economics, got a problem, throw money at it until it's solved. Which it never is solved, just past down to the next generation. Sick SOB's, pooping in their own nests is going to catch up with them sooner than they think.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Viking said:


> It's called Keynesian Economics.


Yep. Good ol' John Maynard. I was all happy that Ohio had added economics as a required class for high school graduation - for about 3 seconds - then I realized they would be teaching Keynes as the pinnacle of economic thought.

I can recommend some free market, non-Keynesian books (high school) if anyone's interested. PM me - I don't want to hijack this thread any more than I already have.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> But Sue, all they have to do is take money from the rich and that will pay for everything.
> 
> :gaah:


socialism is great
...
until you run out of other people's money


----------

